

Building Beautiful Apps from Ugly Code - tung
http://prog21.dadgum.com/108.html

======
swah
This reminded me of this image from Code Complete:
[http://www.civilnet.cn/book/program/Code%20Complete%202th%20...](http://www.civilnet.cn/book/program/Code%20Complete%202th%20Edition/images/0735619670/graphics/24fig02.gif)

